# A Modder's Plea



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

My wife and I had this conversation last nite:

Me "I really want an electric jack for the camper". 
She says, reading the paper, "now why?? it's not hard to crank" 
I say " yea, I know, but...but..but..it's got a button, and some lights and a level". 
she says: "Mark, you know you don't NEED that" 
I say "but I'm gettin old, see, and I need to preserve my cranking arm for important things like cooking and cleaning and hugging."
she says: (crickets chirp..silence)
I say "but...all the other guys have one..............."


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah mine said bascially the same thing --

"No - why do we suddenly need one, and the crankings about the only exercise you get lately"

But hey -- good luck with that and let me know if you are successful and what technique works...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

camptn,








Here's what you do. Go buy a fake cast at one of the stores selling Halloween costumes. Call your wife at work (at home, wherever) and tell her you had an accident but you're OK. Just a small fracture to your good arm.

Put the cast on when you go home that night and muse about the electric jack. Make sure you moan and whimper when you have to use your bad arm.









Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> camptn,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA< THIS is why I like this group.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

and perhaps when your wife finds out about the little lie you won't need a FAKE cast since you wil probably get a real one after the fryingpan-to-the-arm-incident occurs...


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

ya know, i said the same thing to my wife yesterday, she asked how much?, i said couple hundred, she says ohh. 
so i will tell her thats all i want for









darrel


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I just tell my DW " But honey, it was on sale. I saved us (insert savings here)".

I figure she uses that line on me all the time that turn about if fair play.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about this...

have your wife stand at the trailer when you back up the rig. Then ask her to crank up the trailer so it's above the hitch ball. Before you do this, you need to crank the trailer WAAAAAY down. This way she'll get a good feeling for how fun it is to crank.









Then stop by Camping World on you way home....


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Told my wife we had to have it with the new trailer. It was to big to crank.







I think she bought it for about 30 seconds. But I still got the power crank.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Why not just be honest and say you don't want to waste that money on her....







Wait a minute. Maybe not. There could be repercussions.

Bill


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a bad shoulder. I didn't even need a note from my doctor. HA!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Me; "It's extra cash I made at work, I need one so I bought it"

Her; "Okay that's fine, you used the credit card, where's the cash?"

It almost worked, but I had to give up the cash









Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I hate it when they ask for the cash.

"Uh, would you beleive it, I don't have it in my pocket, I deposited it."

"OK, we can make an electronic deposit from your account to mine."

"Uh, would you beleive it, I don't have my account number."

"OK, we're going to the cash machine NOW!"

"Uh, OK."

I always lose.


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Folks, You could always do what I did and wait till the dealer damaged my jack







. I fussed so much







that they gave me mine for 50% off a new electric jack. I was very happy with the deal and no more hand cranking.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That would work for me









Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Be carefull if you do buy one I have already had two fellow Outbackers harass me about just pushing a button. I think their just wishing they had one














. Three Ebay words to live by BUY IT NOW









John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

She still owes me a 50 th birthday present and she laughed when I told her the price. Soooo this weekend to get level the jack was as low as it would go which meant a lot of cranking to hook up, I asked her to do it. 3 struggling turns later, she says it is hard and I need to start lookin for one.










John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I had the same conversation about the Garmin...

"That just seems like a lot of money to spend when a map works just fine."

"Uh.. yeah, but does a map tell you when you've arrived?"

"Uh, no I can just look out the window and see that."








!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I just told her shut up and I was going to buy whatever I darn well pleased...... Oh wait a minute.... I saw that in a movie once.









I put one on my wish list and got the same response as everybody else, "you don't need one of those, it's not that hard to crank" but on fathers day last year one showed up. The DW came through for me.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

next time you set up. have her crank it up... you un- hook.
let her crank down to level...
you step back and look... say honey we need to put it on level ground.
hook back up , having her do all the craking up and down. move camper just a little.








unhook again , letting her do all the work.
do this about 3 time and you will have you NEW ELECTRIC JACK !


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't forget - start the cranking then grab your shoulder and yelp. Say "Wow, that hasn't done that since college!" and resume cranking. Another yelp and a grab at your shoulder (make sure it's the same shoulder - they notice that sort of thing) and she'll offer to do the cranking. Then use Campingbut18's process.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Don't forget - start the cranking then grab your shoulder and yelp. Say "Wow, that hasn't done that since college!" and resume cranking. Another yelp and a grab at your shoulder (make sure it's the same shoulder - they notice that sort of thing) and she'll offer to do the cranking. Then use Campingbut18's process.
> [snapback]52304[/snapback]​


Well now here I am a dw posting on this subject...and I would love to see dh get one of these as I know I have tried cranking one of these and it is a hard job!! Especially the older ya get!!! Go for it boys!!
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I defenitly wont win this battle.

Me "Hi honey, at work and was thinking about an eletric jack for the Outback"

Wife "I already read the thread on Outbackers.com..."

Me SILENCE
Me "I love you!"

Wife "Thats good, bye"

Click goes the phone

Well, I tried.

Kos


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Or, you're wife is like mine.... "You spent $200.00 on an electric jack, so I get to spend $200 on something I want...." - OUCH! Its now a $400 hit on the checkbook....


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Kos, LMAO

That was too funny.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey, here's a strategy: The wives always love a sale, so bundle your request with this statement, "But Honey, I'm saving $70 on this electric jack!"

Electric Jack on Sale

...and it's the 3500 pounder!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mods are cool. It's a MAN thing I think.

Better, stronger, faster... (Tim Allen grunt...)


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MMMMMMMMM I wonder if DH saw the CW ad for electric jack. Why don't one of you OB guys send it to him







His birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks







I don't want him to have a sore shoulder. I might have to drive the OB with his pretty PSD again


----------

